# fogger question



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have a fogger that i bought at party city a couple years ago and its noisy, i plan to buy another this year, is there anyway to quiet the motor?

also, i found a vid on youtube where someone has used an irrigation hose to distribute nice dense fog has anyone else tried this method?


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Search is your friend - look for the "vortex chiller" thread to start


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

DA, many times when the fogger gets "noisy" its on the way out. You can try to clean it but it seems like that can cause as many problems as it prevents. Search here for "fog machine cleaning" or try youtube for that also.

The youtube video probably refers to a fog "chiller". There are alot of threads here that show how to make them and create a dense, low lying fog. Also, using a good quality fog juice will ALWAYS make thicker and longer lasting fog, lots of posts on that here also!

if you live in a "windy" state no amount of cold or fog will stick around long against wind. Keep that in mind when deciding what to do. I have tried to do it 2 years in a row but the wind here in Michigan makes it impossible to keep it close to the ground.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*It's the pump.*

I have taken the pump apart more times than I care to remember. The noise you hear is a 60 cycle chopped wave. AC current goes to the pump, but a diode only allows current to flow in one direction. There is a diode in the circuit to the pump, so the spring loaded piston in the pump is magnetically pulled in one direction and then released when the current reverses and the diode blocks it's flow. So by design the pump is like a vibrator of sorts, only in this case the vibration is electrically induced. I think the reason they use this tyoe of pump is because of the backpressure that is created when the juice hits the heater. A quiet pump like an aquariam unit could easily handle the volume, but would not be able to deal with the backpressure.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is what i was referring to when i was talking about using an irrigation hose

as for the fogger i am seriously hoping that it will survive for at least one more year!

i thought that this would be a great effect for the set up i want!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I read a thread about this. The hose creates back pressure and compresses the fog making it denser. if i remember correctly it works without ice, but they said bottles of frozen water in the tube made it stick around longer.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking at the vortex chiller thread, it seems like it is just for keeping the fog low to the ground right?
Anymore info on how that tubing fogger was set up, I especially like how all the fog came out at the same time.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I used the slotted irrigation pipe along my graveyard fence and really like the effect. I used 3 sections as around 20' of pipe seemed to be the limit for the fog to go any further.

With the cool weather in my area during Halloween, the fog stayed down decently low. A very light breeze would continue to blow out the fog after the fogger cycled.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

abrcrombe said:


> Looking at the vortex chiller thread, it seems like it is just for keeping the fog low to the ground right?
> Anymore info on how that tubing fogger was set up, I especially like how all the fog came out at the same time.


it looks pretty strait forward to me. i think all he did was attach the tube to the fogger and close up the end with tape (i'm going with duct tape) so the fog and nowhere to go except through the holes in the tube.

also, he said that if i wanted more of the effect, i could put ice directly in the tube and then let it run, i've never built a chiller before but if i can avoid doing that with a little trip to Home Depot or Lowes then i'll take it seeing as how i will be doing the haunt all on my own :jol:

i also checked on prices and the black one in the video is about 10 bucks so i think im gonna go get one and see how far it goes!


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Dark Angel - The effect looks awesome and thanks for your insight on how it was made. I think I am going to incorporate this into our haunt this year, and hopefully yours goes well too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

abrcrombe said:


> Dark Angel - The effect looks awesome and thanks for your insight on how it was made. I think I am going to incorporate this into our haunt this year, and hopefully yours goes well too!


thank you! i've added an irrigation pipe to my list of things to buy at the hardware store!


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

I used an irrigation hose last year and it worked quite well for me.


----------



## ward7 (Aug 11, 2009)

Freeze some bottled water and slide it into the tube. Use at least 5+ bottles. They will give your fog a chill.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im so frustraited. i give up. i attached the hose to the fog chiller nozzel and turned it on. nothing at all. all i got was the fog comming out of the vents. i don't know what the hell the guy did to make it work. anyone else have any sucess?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hang in there DA, there are any number of ways to chill fog. If you find that you have hit a wall on getting this method to work then shift to another for the time being and come back to this one after the pressure of halloween is over. 
I got six foggers that I havent been able to use for the last three years due to the weather. Wind and rain, wind and rain, maybe this year, who knows.
Anyway, try to move around the problem if you can. I have use something as simple as a six foot junk of 8" stove pipe with a bag of ice poured inside and it worked fine. Good luck.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> im so frustraited. i give up. i attached the hose to the fog chiller nozzel and turned it on. nothing at all. all i got was the fog comming out of the vents. i don't know what the hell the guy did to make it work. anyone else have any sucess?


it could be that you are using an inferior fog juice. or it could be that your fogger is 400 watt and doesn't have the power to push it. try picking up froggies fog juice. and if you can't get a higher wattage fogger try putting a small fan in the drain pipe to help push it forward. a little 3" personal one.

GL


----------

